# Wobbly Vario hopper.....



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Have developed a hopping hopper :-\ when grinding, the vibration causes the hopper to jiggle the microswitch off every time now. Have to hold onto the hopper whilst also now holding the micro slider/adjuster to prevent it slipping down too...... Need to solve this or grow another hand. I know others have got the shims to prevent the latter..... are they available anywhere on here please? Anyone help with a hopper solution please...?

Ian


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Can you just wrap a piece of tape around the hopper neck?


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> Can you just wrap a piece of tape around the hopper neck?


Thanks..... Hoped there might be a less prosaic fix







But this could well do the job!


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi there Ian,

Worth checking the little tab on the neck of the hopper hasn't broken/cracked/chipped, this happened to me twice when I had a Vario and the symptoms are very similar. You can get replacement hoppers from Ditting reasonably cheaply but it's a pain. I have used duct tape, cut down, around the neck in the past as an interim solution


----------

